# NCE Power Cab Froze!?



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I was running my 2 trains last night on my NCE Power Cab. I stepped out of the room to put a dish away and came back. Went to blow a horn on the one unit and it did not respond. I then continued to hit other functions and speed controls and nothing happened. My display was frozen onto one locomotive and would not show the number of the function key being pressed. I tried to hit the recall button and select the other locomotive and nothing. I hit the red panic stop button and nothing!!! I had to unplug the power while the trains were running with the lights and sound blaring. I waited a bit then plugged it back in and the trains took back off. However I did seem to regain controls back. But this was really freaky. This happen to anybody else here??


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a digitrax super chief DCC. Something similar happened. I am sure I did it
some way. I knew I needed a reboot for the command station. I really did not find that in
the manual. I googled it online and found how to take it back to default settings. I had
to remove the internal memory battery for 5 minutes. It worked. I reinstalled the internal battery and the unit was like brand new out of the box. I have not had anymore problems with it.

I tried unplugging my unit from the wall but that did not fix it. I was kinda worried at first.
It would not take any commands. All fine now.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Several years ago I paid a service tech 75.00
for a house call to fix a dead TV. What he did was UNPLUG the TV
and plug it back in. It immediately came back to life.

It turns out many electronic devices respond the same
way. 

So, next time any of those magic boxes causes
trouble, pull the plug for a minute or so and save $.

Don


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, mine did it a few times when going from the function show list (the list that shows all the functions, and active functions. Accessed by pressing expn key), to other commands. So far, if it give it a second or two and done press anything, it comes back.. It is, indeed very weird.


I also asked NCE about another anomaly, which is switching from the program track, to the main, with my DPDT switch, in that it loses the number of recalls, along with displaying the amps being used on the cab. 

They said to both that there are a few anomalies that might be experienced, but they aren't anything major... But minor annoyances.. So I kind of just chalked it off honestly.. And just work with it, hoping on a software update, that these issues will be resolved..

Sent from my Note 8


----------

